# after curing storage



## robo420 (Oct 5, 2009)

What do you all put the buds in for long term storage?  Is the jar okay to leave them in for a few months?


----------



## Locked (Oct 5, 2009)

robo420 said:
			
		

> What do you all put the buds in for long term storage?  Is the jar okay to leave them in for a few months?


Yeah that is where mine sit...mason jars that get burped like once a month...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

yup  yup  sealable  jars  Glass  and  store  in  cool  dark  place  



take  care  and  be safe


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2009)

:yeahthat: both of them


----------



## Growdude (Oct 6, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah that is where mine sit...mason jars that get burped like once a month...



After a couple weeks and there is no more mold threat my jars stay sealed until I open one for smoking.


----------



## robo420 (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks all


----------



## Amateur Grower (Oct 7, 2009)

Mason jars in the fridge. The smell gets better and better...

AG


----------



## Happy Hooker (Oct 8, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Mason jars in the fridge. The smell gets better and better...
> 
> AG




How long will it take b4 the smell gets to where it should be. I would think each plant would be different but give me just a common amount of time . Mine has been a week or so and the smell is off quite a bit yet .


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

robo420 said:
			
		

> What do you all put the buds in for long term storage? Is the jar okay to leave them in for a few months?


The same thing I cure them in. One gallon plastic freezer ziplock bags.

It cures perfectly, it stores it perfectly.

The bags are designed to not leave any plastic odor or flavor to foods that contain way more corrosives then pot does.

I store the baggies in a cardboard box with a lid.

When airing the baggies, they are open in the box with the lid still on.

The cardboard absorbs moisture and keeping them in the box also keeps the light from them.

Perfect solution. Perfect price. Almost free.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 8, 2009)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> How long will it take b4 the smell gets to where it should be. I would think each plant would be different but give me just a common amount of time . Mine has been a week or so and the smell is off quite a bit yet .


Mine aren't done curing for use until they've cured for two months.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Oct 13, 2009)

OK.. I have been opening up my mason jars daily but today it is raining and the humidity is high  should I open up these jars or should I just ship opening today and open tomorrow.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy Hooker said:
			
		

> OK.. I have been opening up my mason jars daily but today it is raining and the humidity is high should I open up these jars or should I just ship opening today and open tomorrow.


It's important for them to be aired each day initially. The air inside the jar is at 100% humidity. Getting it out and fresh air in, is important. If you have an air conditioner working, use your hand to redirect some of it's flow into the jar. That air is dehumidified to some extent.


----------



## FUM (Oct 13, 2009)

This nice old lady has been bringing my the old school canning jars. The ones with the glass or porcelain lids with a rubber ring,and wire snaps to seal the lids. I love old school ways.PEACE Out.
Dose the FREZER work for storage???


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 19, 2009)

no freezer! will cause trichs to burst or easily fall off bud when knocked around. freeze fresh trim only to help assist in bub hash.


----------

